# Weirdest fanfiction you've read?



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

What is the weirdest fanfiction work you have ever read (link optional)? The weirdest fanfic I've read was a Shrek x Armin fanfic someone posted on tumblr. I looked through the Animal Crossing section of ff.net just for fun one day and stumbled across a Katrina x Tom Nook fic, that comes pretty close.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2015)

I've never read a fanfiction.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 9, 2015)

Vanellope x Ralph. 

She's like eight.  They gave her an 'upgrade' in the fic that aged her so they were more....fit to date, I guess, and I had a lot of fun reading it.  But you know....I just don't know how they got the romance out of the movie.  It's called Wrecking Limits, and I /would/ suggest it, but I just can't watch Wreck it Ralph and think of the two loving each other as anything more then friends.   It makes me a little grossed out....but the fanfic is very good and mature about the whole thing.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 9, 2015)

The only fanfiction that even matters is the Harry Potter fic "My Immortal". It's the most beautifully written piece of literature of the 21st century.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol, used to have this friend who was a fetishist with lizard/anthro fanfictions and stuff so probably those kinds. Can't remember what series was written off and such, but those were pretty.. nsfw lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 9, 2015)

303 ways to get kicked out of Walmart


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 9, 2015)

There's a website called Topless Robot, if I recall correctly, that used to have a weekly series or something where they'd probe the depths of fanfiction websites and pick one to comment on. Some were hilariously bad, others were so disturbing I couldn't even finish them. One of those disturbing ones was a Pokemon fic involving a Gardevoir I think... if you've read it, or heard of it, you know the horrors I'm talking about. Avoid it at all costs. It's not even entertaining, it's just... uggghhh /shudders

The truly weird stuff tends to happen when obscure fetishes get involved or people bring their original characters into the mix, in my experience. i've noped out of so many fanfics over the years - and I'm not even a regular reader of the stuff - that I couldn't pick or remember just one to name the all-time weirdest, apart from that Pokemon one mentioned above, which transcends "weird" and goes into whole new realms of "oh my god what is wrong with the guy who wrote this"...


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't share it here.. ;_;


----------



## mdchan (Mar 9, 2015)

Do you mean "weird" as in "sick and wrong" (ie, should never have been written/disturbing content), "weird" as in "creepy/unusual", or do you mean "weird" as in "strange pairings"?

In terms of weird pairings...I've seen too many of them out there to list.  I don't even bat an eye at some of the "out-there" pairings fanfic writers come up with.

If you mean "weird" as in "Twilight Zone-like creepy", my favorite is a Gundam Wing story (3x4/QuatrexTrowa pairing) called "Gestalt" (I'm not putting a link to it because it has a warning of some adult content despite the fact that it's rated "T" and not "M".  I typically skip over any citrus scenes in stories, so I don't recall what it might have to cause that warning).

If you mean "weird" as in "hilariously OOC and just overall strange", there's a Naruto story called "Naruto Primer".  It's lighthearted and hilarious, with no real pairings, but still "weird" in one sense.

If you mean "weird" as in stuff which is a little over the line and that I avoid like the plague but still see when I scan descriptions, that'd be:
-Mpreg
-Genderbender (only exception is with Ranma fanfiction; The type I'm describing is: "Character A wakes up and is suddenly the opposite gender", or: "Character C has been hiding their true gender"...typically used to stay away from lesbian/gay pairings.  Genderbenders were extremely popular before gay/lesbian pairings became more widely accepted)

Many incest/twincest fics also make me shudder (I saw them frequently in the form of YohxHao fics in the Shaman King section).

"Weird" to the point of crossing the line...again, I don't actively seek out these stories, so I usually wind up pulling back in horror due to the fact that the author failed to warn the readers (or just a glance at the description), and that would be RoyxEdward (FMA) pairings, or anything similar with an adult/child age difference (like SnapexHarry in the Harry Potter section).


I tend to think of myself as pretty open minded when it comes to fanfiction, but there are still some lines which should not be approached, let alone crossed.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 9, 2015)

That would have to be this...


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> The only fanfiction that even matters is the Harry Potter fic "My Immortal". It's the most beautifully written piece of literature of the 21st century.



Oh gosh, I've read that. It's pretty much better than Shakespeare.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> That would have to be this...



W-well....

- - - Post Merge - - -



mdchan said:


> Do you mean "weird" as in "sick and wrong" (ie, should never have been written/disturbing content), "weird" as in "creepy/unusual", or do you mean "weird" as in "strange pairings"?
> 
> In terms of weird pairings...I've seen too many of them out there to list.  I don't even bat an eye at some of the "out-there" pairings fanfic writers come up with.
> 
> ...



Weird as in however you define it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Lol, used to have this friend who was a fetishist with lizard/anthro fanfictions and stuff so probably those kinds. Can't remember what series was written off and such, but those were pretty.. nsfw lol



I guess that's like being a wolfaboo but with lizards.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

A 5SOS fiction called "Daddy" and a Pentatonix fanfiction called "Concussion". They aren't really weird, just really bad. 

I don't usually read this stuff, but my friend Rachel likes reading bad ones and shares the worst ones with me.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 9, 2015)

I think we all have weird interests, and I think it's wonderful we are able to express those interests. The only thing I wish would change is how hypocritical and bullying those without those interests can be.


----------



## Cory (Mar 9, 2015)

vector x amy fanfic


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2015)

a cory x elise fic (YES IT EXISTS)


----------



## Cory (Mar 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> a cory x elise fic (YES IT EXISTS)



NO **** YOU CAN YOU NOT MAN THIS IS HARASSMENT I'M REPORTIN YO WHITE ASS


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> a cory x elise fic (YES IT EXISTS)





Cory said:


> NO **** YOU CAN YOU NOT MAN THIS IS HARASSMENT I'M REPORTIN YO WHITE ASS



I really can't tell if you guys really hate each other or if you're both messing around


----------



## EconomicPig (Mar 9, 2015)

My friend read to me Hitler x Purple Telly tubby.........  That day I cried myself to sleep.


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

All of em'.


----------



## Cory (Mar 9, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> I really can't tell if you guys really hate each other or if you're both messing around



No I hate him.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2015)

Cory said:


> No I hate him.



no u dont u love me


----------



## Cory (Mar 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> no u dont u love me



I know


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 9, 2015)

This is why I don't read fan-fiction, it's literally the embodiment of our deepest desires. Weird.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 9, 2015)

I sort of love it.  It...it /is/ our deepest desires, but I haven't really explored such things heavily in my life.  This thread is actually really intriguing to me.  I've honestly only ever read the one about Ralph and Vanellope.  And by the way, Topless Robot does still have something where they pull out the deepest darkest fanfics on the internet.  I just checked, and it looks like this week it is:

Seduced by Bigfoot.

I'm going to make some popcorn for this.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> no u dont u love me





Cory said:


> I know



oh you guys


----------



## unravel (Mar 9, 2015)

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/7717864/1/Thread-of-Fate


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2015)

More liked "listened" but whatever.


----------



## Hipster (Mar 9, 2015)

This one mlp fanfic.

Okay it I think it was called my little slave, but yeah...

don't read it.
The end<3


----------



## Locket (Mar 9, 2015)

On a Twitch chat. It was about the two guys playing and Shrek. The one person read the chat while one was playing Megaman NES.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Mariah said:


> More liked "listened" but whatever.



People seem to really like shipping historical figures with anime characters....

- - - Post Merge - - -



EconomicPig said:


> My friend read to me Hitler x Purple Telly tubby.........  That day I cried myself to sleep.



wHY


----------



## Tao (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't tend to read fan fictions much and the few that I do read are because I was looking specifically for something weird and stupid when I want to laugh at something (with fan fiction, you don't really have to look very hard).



I think the weirdest one I came across was : *Tetris x *something**

I don't remember what the 'something' was specifically, though it very well may have been Samus Aran (though it didn't really matter, the female character was pretty interchangeable...It could have been Buzz Lightyear for all the difference it made). 

She goes to 'planet Tetris' where she finds weird 'Tetris creatures'. They start slotting together and she can't escape. It went into detail of all the different ways they slotted together and how they 'crushed her' in between each other and how that being crushed by giant sentient blocks somehow felt 'so good'. Surprisingly, none of the Tetris blocks 'slotted' themselves inside her....Until the last page when that actually happened. It didn't surprise me at all that it happened, it only surprised me that took until the last page for the 'author' to run dry on other ideas and leave that till the end of his awful (yet hilarious) work of pure brilliance.

It was surprisingly creative in the ways Tetris blocks can sexually harass and abuse you.






Watchingthetreetops said:


> Vanellope x Ralph.
> 
> She's like eight.  They gave her an 'upgrade' in the fic that aged her so they were more....fit to date, I guess, and I had a lot of fun reading it.  But you know....I just don't know how they got the romance out of the movie.  It's called Wrecking Limits, and I /would/ suggest it, but I just can't watch Wreck it Ralph and think of the two loving each other as anything more then friends.   It makes me a little grossed out....but the fanfic is very good and mature about the whole thing.




The fact that it exists doesn't surprise me...But it does make me die a little inside that it's actually a thing....


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't often read fan fics. Although there was a fnaf related comic that I was into at one point. Eventually the story became out of hand when they started shipping every character, to the point where they shipped the security guard with Bonnie. The security guard was a guy and he was impregnated with Bonnie's child... Bonnie is an animatronic, they can't reproduce and guys can't get pregnant. e_o


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 10, 2015)

I read a 3-way LoZ:MM M fic with Sakon, HMS and the mail guy. Hilarious.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm dacryphilic, so I read a lot of fanfics where someone ends up crying and being comforted. There was this one in particular where it showed all the girl's thoughts that were a bit odd, like "he looks so sexy when he cries" and "he has no idea how I feel right now" and bleehhh it just kinda ruined the mood. XD


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 10, 2015)

.....we need more videos in this thread.  This Goku and Anne Frank thing is amazing.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't read fanfic, but one I do remember from quite a while ago would have been a Harry Potter one called 'Naked Quidditch'. I read it, survived, and decided to get out while I still could.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> I don't tend to read fan fictions much and the few that I do read are because I was looking specifically for something weird and stupid when I want to laugh at something (with fan fiction, you don't really have to look very hard).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's probably the weirdest concept I've heard yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pippy1994 said:


> I don't often read fan fics. Although there was a fnaf related comic that I was into at one point. Eventually the story became out of hand when they started shipping every character, to the point where they shipped the security guard with Bonnie. The security guard was a guy and he was impregnated with Bonnie's child... Bonnie is an animatronic, they can't reproduce and guys can't get pregnant. e_o



Mpreg is a really popular concept for some reason.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> I don't tend to read fan fictions much and the few that I do read are because I was looking specifically for something weird and stupid when I want to laugh at something (with fan fiction, you don't really have to look very hard).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...and I mean, I agree, but in the actual story, they age her so that she isn't that young.  She's more like...18 or so I'd say in the fanfic.  And the person who made it made some really nice artwork to go along with it.  Like I said, the story isn't bad, but the fact that people can look at that movie and think that those two should be a pair is what sort of gets to me.  Romance is a bit overrated.  I think it's important to acknowledge the importance of friendship, which isn't done very often.  The main reason I love Wreck it Ralph so much is because those two were friends.  I don't know.  That's just my two cents.

Also, here'st he artist's work.  I mean, Vanellope isn't like..../young/ in the story.  Like, look.

http://th05.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE...mits_stills_ch_6_10_by_vyntresser-d7zcgdg.png

And these are pretty good, too.  The art was what honestly made me want to read the fanfic at all.

(here's some more)
http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2013/293/3/5/you__beat_me__by_vyntresser-d6r8tog.jpg
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/230/f/8/kissfin_by_vyntresser-d6imuc1.gif


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

I've read a lot of weird fanfictions... I saw one about Dobby/the sorting hat once, but I never read it..


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

mdchan said:


> Do you mean "weird" as in "sick and wrong" (ie, should never have been written/disturbing content), "weird" as in "creepy/unusual", or do you mean "weird" as in "strange pairings"?
> 
> In terms of weird pairings...I've seen too many of them out there to list.  I don't even bat an eye at some of the "out-there" pairings fanfic writers come up with.
> 
> ...



Oh my god, Roy/Ed. Thank you, now I know I'm not alone. The fandom is completely dominated by goddamn Roy/Ed fic and that's one of the major reasons I took a huge step back from it - the age difference combined with the _power_ difference (in terms of their job titles) is just... good god, it's beyond creepy. If you say a word about it on, say, tumblr, there's a chance one of the fangirls might jump through the screen and rip your throat out, and I'd rather not die from "yo that imbalance is ****ed up guys"-related mauling, so yeah. I avoid FMA fandom writers like the plague. There's a ton of Elric-cest writers out there too, so it's inescapable really.


----------



## Tao (Mar 10, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Well...and I mean, I agree, but in the actual story, they age her so that she isn't that young.  She's more like...18 or so I'd say in the fanfic.  And the person who made it made some really nice artwork to go along with it.  Like I said, the story isn't bad, but the fact that people can look at that movie and think that those two should be a pair is what sort of gets to me.  Romance is a bit overrated.  I think it's important to acknowledge the importance of friendship, which isn't done very often.  The main reason I love Wreck it Ralph so much is because those two were friends.  I don't know.  That's just my two cents.
> 
> Also, here'st he artist's work.  I mean, Vanellope isn't like..../young/ in the story.  Like, look.
> 
> ...





I dunno...Even though they've 'aged her up', there's still something...'wrong' that they've looked at a character who's supposed to be a child and thought "let's sex that up".

I mean, my obvious bias for Vanellope aside, it's kind of like looking at a child and thinking "I bet you'll be sexy in a decade". Like, was her usual age really stopping the fan fiction happening? It's like she was only aged up so people wouldn't pull the pedophile card.

But I guess it doesn't help that along with that, as you said, the movie had nothing to do with romance...It's sort of sculling one of the few things that focus's on something innocent that makes it that little bit more creepy to me. 




Though on the other hand, I've had the misfortune to Google searched Vanellope whilst safe search was off...The fan fiction is probably in fantastic taste compared to that. At least the fan fiction aged her up.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

Harry and Draco fanfiction..
so good though


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Mar 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> That would have to be this...



Are you disrespecting my otp ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨


----------



## Mignon (Mar 11, 2015)

Definitely, far and away, Dipper Goes to Taco Bell. I've read some out there fanfic, but that one just. Is its own special thing. :c


----------



## Moddie (Mar 11, 2015)

Mignon said:


> Definitely, far and away, Dipper Goes to Taco Bell. I've read some out there fanfic, but that one just. Is its own special thing. :c



I was just about to say this fanfiction as well. 
It's, uh, very interesting.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

Some Crack fic about Big Macintosh having MPreg Syndrome and a court.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 11, 2015)

how the hell has nobody mentioned face the strange ;-;

yeah I don't read fanfics but that one was something my friend found and showed me years ago, hilarious but so so disturbing. I think it's trolling pretty hard but who knows.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 11, 2015)

HitlerxJesus.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 11, 2015)

CoryxElise


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2015)

Javocado said:


> CoryxElise



best one


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok I'll tell you 
It was a nsfw incest thing
Between a orange pony and a red one. 
Why would you write a story about this
They are family oh my god.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 11, 2015)

I went searching for the craziest Star Trek fan fiction a few years ago.  I was expecting to find some featuring Wesley and The Traveler (aaaaaaaah!) but found something much scarier instead.  I found some Armus/Crystalline Entity/Sean Bean slash.  The Crystalline Entity is a giant jellyfish-like crystal that absorbs people.  Armus is basically an oil slick.  Sean Bean is an actor.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 11, 2015)

Today my friend sent me the link to a Sonic x Mario fanfiction. 11/10 would recommend reading it.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 14, 2015)

Found this today.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 14, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Found this today.



Ding ding ding!  We have a winner!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 14, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Ding ding ding!  We have a winner!



It's part of a series!


----------



## Kildor (Mar 14, 2015)

My Immortal is the first and the last, fanfiction I'll ever read. I don't read much of them, since like most of them contain really freaky stuff. And I mean freaky.


----------



## Mango (Mar 14, 2015)

hah all of your fanfics are weak.





CHERRY FIC. OH MY GOD (warning ; shock fic, horror, gore, major character murder )
CHAIR FIC ( warning ; abuse. really terrifying)
KITTENS AND STEAM ROLLERS (bestiality) 
SEQUAL TO CHAIR FIC ( i cant even link this omg )
HAT . FIC. (i just. dont. click it. they eat a hamster.)
KNIFE FIC. (its for the best that i dont link this) 
MILK FI C (goodbye. i will not link this.)
PREQUAL TO CHAIR FIC (this actually made me sick. )



oh my god u think a joke shrek x armin is bad?????? read the cherry fic


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 14, 2015)

Just read kitten and steam rollors 
I think that guy is a kitten file

- - - Post Merge - - -

Y would you do that omg


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't know if this exists but someone mentioned in one of my threads to make an ACNL creepypasta about Digby.
Now I want to read one where he's a psycho and crazy **** goes down in someone's town.


----------



## Franny (Mar 14, 2015)

my ex's twin brother made a mlp fanfic about his, like, weird slenderman "im a special snowflake" pony oc and three baby ponies or something idfk it was weird man. i dont read alot of fanfiction though so its probably not that bad compared to others.


----------



## Mango (Mar 14, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Just read kitten and steam rollors
> I think that guy is a kitten file
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



i have no idea??????????? they're nothing like that irl????????????? why


----------



## tae (Mar 14, 2015)

STAPLER KRIS.  (link)  <-- it's kpop related. Kris x Yixing of EXO

oh my god it's stright up exo crack and it's so dumb. it'll take maybe 5 minutes to read.


----------



## Manah (Mar 15, 2015)

Something about a tentacle going too far. Literally.


----------



## Tao (Mar 15, 2015)

Manah said:


> Something about a tentacle going too far. Literally.



That's the ending to at least 50% of fan fiction.


----------



## puppy (Mar 15, 2015)

jesus x hitler
oh and dipper goes to taco bell

i remember a while ago i found really badly written smut of my otp and i got super angry and told them to take it down and the next day it wasnt there and i felt kinda bad


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> That's the ending to at least 50% of fan fiction.



NSFW fanfics anyways...


----------



## Manah (Mar 16, 2015)

Things must have changed a lot. I actually don't remember seeing more than two of those, ever. Just tentacles in general.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2015)

A suite life one that was a Zack and Maddie ship. It involved breast pumps and pigs feet. The writing was terrible regardless of what the topic was.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 17, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> A suite life one that was a Zack and Maddie ship. It involved breast pumps and pigs feet. The writing was terrible regardless of what the topic was.



I don't ever want to know what people have fantasies about...


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> That would have to be this...



oh my god ....


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> CoryxElise



please stop this is bullying


----------



## radical6 (Mar 19, 2015)

jesus and hitler having anal sex

highschool au of the bible

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> CoryxElise



no shes my gf stop ;_;


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

The one about a Clearance sale. Someone made a board about it just now.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 19, 2015)

I avoid fan fictions on purpose..


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 19, 2015)

It doesn't count as fanfiction but onetime I saw a X-men Startrek Next Gen crossover novel in a Borders?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 22, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I don't know if this exists but someone mentioned in one of my threads to make an ACNL creepypasta about Digby.
> Now I want to read one where he's a psycho and crazy **** goes down in someone's town.



It should be because he's been brainwashed by Dark Matter.


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

Lots of stuff


----------



## Caius (Mar 22, 2015)

One of the girls on tumblr I follow does a "bad mario fanfiction" day once a month. She just copies and pastes snippets and her thoughts. I think the last one she did was the mario hunger games or something.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 23, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Lots of stuff
> View attachment 87645



How... just how...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2015)

The AC fanfic "Camp". Look it up if you dare. Explicit content.


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Mar 23, 2015)

I actually have a tie.

#1: MLP Cupcakes. I don't know why everyone thinks it's so scary though!
#2: The Death of Princess Luna, another MLP fanfiction. That might be my favorite fanfic ever.
#3: A Whole New World, A Whole New Problem: A MLP crossover with Gravity Falls.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 23, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Lots of stuff
> View attachment 87645



This is now my background


----------



## unravel (Mar 24, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> This is now my background



You're sick


----------

